# NICOTINE spray not working..



## Firepower (Aug 14, 2007)

well i took a 2 liter and filled that up with 1 pack of cigarettes and let it sit in the heat for 1 day, i then sprayed my 4 plants HEAVILY... under the leaves and all, 2 days later i come back and can still smell the nicotine, 3rd day, i come back and once found red mites on some of the leaves on all plants.. i then addded water to the 1/3 of 2liter mix i had left and then sprayed them again.. now 4 days later they all still have mites under the leaves....  they are outdoor and i would like a home remedy instead of buying something..  any1?:holysheep:


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 14, 2007)

fire power go to search type in spidermites was reading there.. theres all kinds of diffrent , ways other than the tobacco wash  thers a home made i think it was under supermites


----------



## HGB (Aug 14, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> i then addded water to the 1/3 of 2liter mix i had left and then sprayed them again.. now 4 days later they all still have mites under the leaves....  they are outdoor and i would like a home remedy instead of buying something..  any1?:holysheep:



use 1 cup per gallon and do NOT dilute it after

this is only a way to control them not get rid of them 100%  

it's gonna take work with anything you make at home.... mite's will never go away with just an organic spray 

if you want to kill em all in one shot try AVID  

organic made miticides here


peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 14, 2007)

bro I'm going through the same problem and i tried the nicotine treatment and hosed the crap out of my plants and they started dieing on me so i went out and bought this stuff called surefire safe on fruit and vegetables sprayed my plant that night went to bed got up went to work lol when i got home i checked on my baby's and wham they were dead the bugs of course lol  gave them another treatment of the spray just to be safe but the stuff worked great and it only cost $499 five bucks at homedepot you should try that good luck peace oh i got this other stuff to they guy at the store said it was good stuff told me use one than switch to the other on the next treatment than so on put some pics of it in here for you peace


----------



## Firepower (Aug 15, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> it only cost $499


 thats some expensive stuf!!  LOL... 
J/K... But THANKS man, ill try those out whenever i get a chance to go to the hardware store...


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Aug 18, 2007)

when i was growing a few plants round town i used to spray them with liquid dish soap (couple drops/litre) then spread on "ROTENONE" an organic insect dust. never had any problems.


----------

